
MTNT: Machine Translation of Noisy Text - ArtWomb
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pmichel1/mtnt/
======
lqet
Here are a few more examples from the en-fr dataset in case you are
interested:

    
    
      240 There are some nice JVM languages like Scala and Clojure.   Il y a quelques langages JVM sympas comme Scala et Clojure. 
      244 Would anyone here actually register their firearms if a bill passes making registration mandatory   Est-ce que quelqu'un ici enregistrerait reellement ses armes à feux si une loi passe rendant l'enregistrement obligatoire 
      348 Of course Adam and Eve would have belly buttons.    Bien sûr, Adam et Eve avaient des nombrils.
      658 I get their order out, and she starts claiming that the pizza isn’t cut.    J'obtiens leur commande, et elle commence à se plaindre parce que la pizza n'est pas coupée.  
      698 Why does Cici's Pizza advertise so much around here when the nearest one is in Morgantown?  Pourquoi Cici's Pizza fait-elle autant de publicité ici, quand la plus proche est à Morgantown?
      899 I am for the truth, not your rhetoric or anyone else’s. Je suis pour la vérité, pas pour ta rhétorique ou celle de quelqu'un d'autre.    
      966 Every dog I have had appologizes when they get stepped on   Chaque chien que j'ai eu a reçu des excuses quand ils se sont fait marcher dessus 
      

In general, the level of noise (grammar / spelling) seems to be what you'd
expect from reddit.

------
eternalban
Speaking of "noisy text", is it really necessary to require javascript access
to read that blurb.

\-- p.s. to other script averse --

[https://github.com/pmichel31415/mtnt](https://github.com/pmichel31415/mtnt)
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/%7Epmichel1/hosting/mtnt-
emnlp.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/%7Epmichel1/hosting/mtnt-emnlp.pdf)

------
imh
Sadly, I am mostly monolingual :(

One neat aspect of "noisy" text is that deviations from prescribed grammar
conveys so much personality and tone and all that good stuff. If I write
"Ummmmmmmm, dude, that's like totally cray (IMO)" a strictly correct english
to english translation could be "That is totally crazy in my opinion, my
friend" but there's so much lost in translation.

Can anyone multilingual comment on whether the examples listed keep that kind
of nuance in translation?

------
codetrotter
If they named it Translation by Machine of Noisy Text then the abbreviation
would have been TMNT. (As in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.) Missed
opportunity.

~~~
overcast
There should be a whole industry around this, like naming prescription drugs.

~~~
tw1010
There would be an industry around it if there was an incentive to produce
titles like that. But most authors probably want to avoid cutesy pop-culture-
referential names because it signals unprofessionalism.

~~~
roywiggins
I think it depends on the wildly on the field. MRI has techniques named things
like GRAPPA and CAIPIRINHA which are gloriously tortured backronyms, and there
is something of a competition to come up with good ones.

